# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Win based control panel for AWMN Linux routers

## Ifaistos

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό βρίσκεται υπο κατασκευή μια εφαρμογή για τον έλεγχο από windows συστημάτων βασισμένων σε linux.
Αν και η εφαρμογή είναι εμπορική (έλεγχος voip) έναν κομμάτι της θα μπορούσε να "αυτονομηθεί" και να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον έλεγχο/ setup routers του AWMΝ που τρέχουν linux.
Η ιδέα προέκειψε από την παρατήρηση ότι οι περισσότεροι έβαλαν mikrotik βασικά λόγο της ευκολίας του winbox.
Ακολουθούν μερικά πρώτα screen shot

H ιδέα είναι να βγει ένα awmn distro με αυτή την εφαρμογή σαν αντικαταστάτη του winbox 
To Openwrt και το Voyage μιάζουν σαν πολύ καλές λύσεις για να awmn distro

Σε αυτή τη φάση η εφαρμογή θα είναι close source μια και υπάρχουν διάφορα θέματα licencing με τις βιβλιοθηκές που χρησιμοποιεί

Καθώς ο χρόνος είναι περιορισμένος θα ήθελα τις σκέψεις σας για το ποιες θα έπρεπε να είναι οι *αρχικές* δυνατότητες μιας τέτοιας εφαρμογής.
π.χ network /wireless setup ,bgp setup κλπ κλπ
Παρακαλώ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που νομίζετε ότι θα έκαναν την ζωή κάποιου που δεν θέλει να έχει επαφή με την κονσόλα πιο εύκολη 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάρε τα tutorial του MT που έστειλε ο ngia.. και έχεις τις απαντήσεις σου…

Wireless/Network, routing, nat, firewall, vpn, policy routing, QoS, κτλ κτλ… 

Ψιλοπράγματα δηλαδή…  ::

----------


## jabarlee

για αρχικές δυνατότητες θεωρώ βασικές:

ethernet setup
wireless setup
wireless link status
wireless scan
routing setup (quagga, bgp, static routes)
bind setup
άνοιγμα κονσόλας από την εφαρμογή για εντολές που δεν έχουνε υλοποιηθεί ακόμα

Πιθανώς το βασικότερο είναι το εύκολο installation (modules για τις πιο διαδεδομένες ethernet και wifi κάρτες ...)

----------


## sotiris

Ξέρω ότι ο xrg το ψάχνει προς τα εκεί, σχετικά με το openwrt, εαν δεν έχεις έρθει ήδη σε επαφή μαζί του, στείλε του ενα μήνυμα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον acoul.

----------


## priestjim

Σαν πορωμένος που είμαι έχω ξεκινήσει ένα web interface που εκτελλεί πολλές από τις προαναφερθείσες λειτουργίες και βασίζεται σε μια ωραία εγκατάσταση slackware linux. Θα το κάνω release όταν πειστώ ότι δε θα γελάνε όλοι με τον κώδικα μου  ::  Επίσης το ψήνω για να ενσωματωθεί όμορφα σε μια AWMN slackware distro  :: 

Υ.Γ. : Στα σχέδια είναι και ένα remote management interface σαν το winbox αλλά είναι στα μακρυνά σχέδια  ::

----------


## Valis

Έχω ένα στημένο 10.2 αν θέλεις beta-testing

----------


## fake

Να προτείνω καλύτερα την λύση του Webmin. Άμα φτιαχτούν δυο Modules, ένα που να έχει καλύτερη διαχείριση των wireless interfaces κι ένα για την quagga, νομίζω οτι θα ήταν άψογα, και operating system independended και open source. Όλα τα άλλα για bind, apache, ftp κλπ modules υπάρχουν, απλά ένα aptitude install webmin-* θέλει και ένα browser.

----------


## xrg

Να πώ απλά οτι είμαι *κάθετα* αντίθετος με οποιοδήποτε win-based περιβάλλον για συστήματα linux.
Είναι άμεση προσβολή για τους προγραμματιστές που τρώνε τα νειάτα τους να φτιάξουν το linux για μας. 
Για όσους δεν έχουν ανοιχτό λειτουργικό , υπάρχουν οι web-based λύσεις.

----------


## fake

xrg ++++

----------


## acoul

Η δική μου η πρόταση είναι να βασίζεται σε java ή lite php/perl ώστε να είναι portable. Υπάρχουν ήδη δουλειές που θα μπορούσαν να αποτελέσουν μια καλή βάση, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι ο Στέλιος έχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο μυαλό του ...

----------


## Ifaistos

Ναι υπάρχει ήδη κάτι συγκεκριμένο που δουλεύετε εδώ και λίγο καιρό αλλά για διαφορετικού είδους εφαρμογή, που όμως θα μπορούσε να "μετατραπεί" για να γίνει κάτι σαν winbox για linux εγκαταστάσεις.
Οσον αφορά το κομμάτι του linux εκτός από τα προαναφερθέντα υπάρχει και το openembedded που φένεται πολλά υποσχόμενο.

----------


## paravoid

Εγώ είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος στο



> Σε αυτή τη φάση η εφαρμογή θα είναι close source μια και υπάρχουν διάφορα θέματα licencing με τις βιβλιοθηκές που χρησιμοποιεί

----------


## acoul

Ιδέες ζήτησε ο άνθρωπος ... όχι να του το θάψουμε το project ...

----------


## Vigor

Mα αν δεν είναι Open Source, δεν είναι project άξιο προσοχής, για ορισμένους.

Σαν δεν ντρεπόμαστε λέω εγώ.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Παρακαλώ να λείπουν τα σχόλια. Ας βγάλει ο ifaistos αυτό που σκέφτεται και δικαιωμά του είναι να το κάνει ότι θέλει.

----------


## paravoid

> Mα αν δεν είναι Open Source, δεν είναι project άξιο προσοχής, για ορισμένους.
> 
> Σαν δεν ντρεπόμαστε λέω εγώ.


Επειδή δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιόν το είπες (για μένα, για τον acoul ή για τον Ifaistos), μπορείς να το διευκρινήσεις please;

Πιάνωντας τη μύγα, να πω πάντως πως δεν ντρέπομαι καθόλου  :: 
(επίσης να πω πως ένα απλό "open source" δεν αρκεί -- το keyword είναι "ελευθερία")

----------


## xrg

> Εγώ είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος στο
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Σε αυτή τη φάση η εφαρμογή θα είναι close source μια και υπάρχουν διάφορα θέματα licencing με τις βιβλιοθηκές που χρησιμοποιεί


Αν αυτό έχει κάποια σχέση με το πρώτο μου σχόλιο, θα μου επιτρέψεις να πώ κι εγώ τη *γνώμη* μου:
Αν κάποιος από το awmn κάνει μια προσπάθεια και γράψει κάτι, είναι δικαίωμά του να το κάνει και κλειστό (δεν είμαι τόσο Stallman-ικός).
Όμως, 1. να μην μας αναγκάσει να δουλεύουμε σε windoze (που δεν έχουμε).
2. να το βγάλει με την (δικιά μας) ελπίδα οτι κάποια στιγμή θα δώσει και όλον ή κομμάτι του κώδικα στην κοινότητα.
3. γενικά να μην μας βάλει στον κύκλο του κλειστού λογισμικού, δηλ. να εξαρτώμαστε από κλειστά πράγματα ή να πρέπει να τα 'κλέβουμε'.

Μπορεί τόσο να ξέρει (να γράψει) ο άνθρωπος και τώρα να το φτιάξει στην πλατφόρμα που τον βολεύει. Αργότερα θα πάρουμε (ελπίζω) την ιδέα και θα την ανοίξουμε.

Προσωπικά, για όποιον θέλει να ξεκινήσει κάτι σε καθαρό GUI (με όλα τα καλούδια), θα προτείνω το KDE. Είναι φοβερά φιλικό στον νέο προγραμματιστή.

----------


## Vigor

> Μπορεί τόσο να ξέρει (να γράψει) ο άνθρωπος και τώρα να το φτιάξει *στην πλατφόρμα που τον βολεύει*. Αργότερα θα πάρουμε (ελπίζω) την ιδέα και θα την ανοίξουμε.


Aυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα paravoid.

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xrg
> 
> Μπορεί τόσο να ξέρει (να γράψει) ο άνθρωπος και τώρα να το φτιάξει *στην πλατφόρμα που τον βολεύει*. Αργότερα θα πάρουμε (ελπίζω) την ιδέα και θα την ανοίξουμε.
> 
> 
> Aυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα paravoid.


Τι σχέση έχει η πλατφόρμα με το αν το πρόγραμμα θα διανέμεται ελεύθερα (προσοχή στη διάκριση ελεύθερα και δωρεάν);

----------


## Vigor

> Σε αυτή τη φάση η εφαρμογή θα είναι close source μια και υπάρχουν διάφορα θέματα licencing με τις βιβλιοθηκές που χρησιμοποιεί


Επιμένεις πως κ'σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να το βγάλει open source?

----------


## Ifaistos

Για μην το κάνουμε και αυτό το thread μέσα στη...φλόγα  ::   ::  μερικές διευκρινήσεις.

Η εφαρμογή/λύση που αναφέρομαι δεν έχει σαν στόχο να κάνει αυτούς που ήδη χρησιμοποιούν linux να...βάλουν windows  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Έχει σαν στόχο να κάνει αυτούς που όταν βλέπουν/ακούν linux console στο μυαλό τους έρχεται ο πίνακας ελέγχου του space shutlle με τα χιλιάδες κουμπάκια... όπου ένα λάθος αρκεί για να έρθει η καταστροφή  ::  
Η "ιδέα" προέκειψε απο συζητήσεις με κόσμο που ενώ με τους "καθαρούς" linux routers είχε προβλημάτα με το mtik/winbox τα πάει μια χαρά.
Βέβαια και το μικρο-μπρίκι Linux είναι.... την διαφορά (γιαυτούς) την κάνει το winbox

Οσον αφορά το θέμα open source.

Είμαι υπέρμαχος των open source λύσεων, τόσο σε επίπεδο awmn όσο και επίπεδο δουλειάς.
Τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι πολλά και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να τα (ξανά)πούμε εδώ.

Υπάρχουν όμως περιπτώσεις που λόγο των καταστάσεων δεν είναι δυνατό αυτό να γίνει σε πρώτη σε φάση.
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αυτό έχει να κάνει (ανάμεσα σε άλλα) με την ssh βιβλιοθήκη που χρησιμοποιήθηκε η οποία είναι commercial και το licence της είναι per developer.
Αν στο μέλλον βρεθεί άλλη λύση που επιτρέπει ώστε η εφαρμογή να γίνει open source θα γίνει.
¨Οσον αφορά το free (as in beer) ναι θα είναι  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αυτό που ζήτησα είναι τις σκέψεις και ιδέες σας για τι είναι αυτό που νομίζετε οτι θα πρέπει να έχει την μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα στο να ενσωματωθεί στην συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή.
Όποιος έχει κάτι πάνω σε αυτό είναι καλοδεχούμενος να πει την γνώμη του.
Όποιος ψάχνει ένα ακόμα thread αντιπαράθεσης για το ποιος την έχει πιο μεγάλη....ας πάει στα...δίπλα  ::

----------


## priestjim

Όσον αφορά το winbox και το open source, επιτρέψτε μου να σας θυμίσω πόσα προγράμματα που ζουν από κούνια στο linux (gaim, xchat, nvu, gimp κλπ κλπ) έχουν βγάλει windows ports.

Προς xrg: αν είναι να κάνεις κάτι opensource, κάνε το σωστά. AKA gtk+. Τα μαλλιοτραβήγματα με το QT είναι αρκετά επώδυνα. Πίστεψε με έχω φάει τα μούτρα μου  ::   :: 

Εγώ πάντως ακόμα πιστεύω ότι μια εφαρμογή GTK+ και ένας interface δαίμονας στον router (που δεν θα κάνει τπτ άλλο από το να πειράζει μερικά config files χωρίς εξεζητημένους parsers και να τρέχει μερικά exec) θα ήταν pure gold και easily manageable. Το θέμα είναι να δημιουργηθεί μια ωραία awmnομάδα που να το κάνει  :: . Χώρια που με τον δαίμονα/API μετά είναι πανεύκολο να φτιάξεις ένα σωρό άλλα Interfaces (CLI, Web-PHP, QT, Windows, Motif κοκ) για κάθε γούστο!

----------


## paravoid

> Υπάρχουν όμως περιπτώσεις που λόγο των καταστάσεων δεν είναι δυνατό αυτό να γίνει σε πρώτη σε φάση.
> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αυτό έχει να κάνει (ανάμεσα σε άλλα) με την ssh βιβλιοθήκη που χρησιμοποιήθηκε η οποία είναι commercial και το licence της είναι per developer.
> Αν στο μέλλον βρεθεί άλλη λύση που επιτρέπει ώστε η εφαρμογή να γίνει open source θα γίνει.


Και η πλάκα είναι ότι μάλλον έχουν πάρει το OpenSSH και το πουλάνε (νομίμως, αφού είναι BSD licensed).
Στέλιο, βγάλε εσύ τον κώδικα σε GPL(+exception για την βιβλιοθήκη σου) και μετά βλέπουμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.
Δόξα στους developers, υπάρχουν ελεύθερα SSH implementations.

----------

